# Shakin' without aching



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Pretty slick! Where'd you find it? HD? Lowes? Or online? and how much did it cost?
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Sells for $18.00 … http://mixkwik.com/


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

easliy shop made.
Idea stolen and probably perfected. 
Thanks for posting that.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Next we'll have something that puts pressure on the spray top… oh, wait… we already have that gun mechanism!
What will people think up next!


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I typically velcro my cans to my pickups wheels and drive around town a bit. Currently with 17" wheels, I can load up 12 cans simultaneously. I am however looking at possibly upgrading to 24" wheels so I can shake 16 cans. Once I perfect the velcro color combination and secret attachment apparatus, I'll move on to patenting it. I'm sure you'll see me soon on the entrepreneurial TV show called sharks so I can get some cash flow going.

Please don't share this with anyone else, but I'm also thinking of creating a can with rubberized outside grip, so you can hold these rascally cans in your hands and simply shake it yourself when you're too far from your vehicle or its out of gas. The secret is the opposed thumbs we all posses and the kinetic energy we can store in our arms.

Again, please don't share this with anyone else, until I give you all the go ahead. I'll be sending out a free attachment sample for only the small cost of shipping and handling of $60 to everyone that posts here. It's that handling thing that's so expensive.

Scott


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

All kidding aside, and with tendonitis in my right elbow, I think rather than spend $18 dollars for something that could easily be made with a chunk of wood, some velcro and an old blade, I'll go the easier route and shake the can with my left hand.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

It's a good idea. Whether one buys, or utilizes their own replication of the concept, I see it as worthwhile.

I'm thinking I'll use an old demo blade and a rubber strap. Sometimes there are a few cans of product I need to have at the ready. This saves labor and effort, while increasing productivity. What's not to like?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks like a pretty good idea. Thanks

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

This guy made a really nice one…

Paint Shaker


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

I normally just shove them in my socks and go for a 2 minute jog. If I don't have the time for that, I strap them around my dogs neck, he spends 2 minutes trying to shake them off. If he's asleep, I wrap them in wool and let the cats play with them for a while.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

This looks like something out of "Idea Village", makers of the Zoomies, and other dubious products we only see on TV. I'd be afraid I would accidently knock it into something while it was on, destroying the top of the can and painting my shop whatever color was in there.
When I get too old to shake up a can of rattle paint with my hands, it's probably time to hang it up.
Still, if you really want your paint shaken, this is probably the best way.


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow. just wow. Can't believe all the hate towards this thing. You trolls can hate on it all you want, but it is well built and works great. The quick release on the strap is good and easy to use. Well worth it to me for the $18 it cost me, and i get more use out of my sawsall which typically gets bought for one job and then gathers dust.

If you think it's a waste of money then don't buy it.

If some need of yours gets fulfilled trolling reviews on lumberjocks, more power to you.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Very cool and even worth posting here so I can get my free $60 shipping hand shaker apparatus from Scott. Visualizing the velcro tire shaker was fun, would love to see that done… Will for the time being continue using the patentend opposible thumb and retained kenetic energy for the shake but this is truely a creative solution for shaking up some spray paint… Thanks for sharing…


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Mummykicks, please don't take it personally. I'm sure the idea of a paint shaker is awesome for people who use a lot of it. But for some of us, who use a spray can maybe once every couple of years, it's a little humorous. I was also envisioning a 16 cylinder Allison Aircraft engine, where you just replace the pistons with the cans of paint and run the starter for a half a minute or so. Sometimes I get a little carried away with my satirical view, and I apologize, but the idea of it just made me laugh. I'm sorry it was at your expense. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## betterthanahandshake (Sep 20, 2014)

Mummykicks, I stumbled across your product review while doing a random web search just to see what the world was saying about my invention. Thats when I figured I better join the forum and throw my two bits into the mix. I appreciate the 5 star rating and also got a good laugh out of the comments from the members. BTW I did not steal this idea as one fella suggested ) I was actually struggling to mix a case of heavily pigmented architectural spray paint for a big job and it was not coming out smooth but rather it was clogging the tips and looked like crap. Then I looked down and saw my sawzall and right beside it was a roll of duct tape !! After 20 seconds that paint was as smooooth as can be. So now a carpenter becomes an inventor, manufacturer and distributor of a product born of necessity right here in a small shop in America. Creating jobs ranging from the steel mills in Ohio, a metal fabrication shop in Oregon, injection molding in Boise, assembled and warehoused in the Teton Mts where my family and I continue to ship these tough little tools all across this great nation ( as well as overseas ).


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Wow. just wow. Can t believe all the hate towards this thing. You trolls can hate on it all you want, but it is well built and works great. The quick release on the strap is good and easy to use. Well worth it to me for the $18 it cost me, and i get more use out of my sawsall which typically gets bought for one job and then gathers dust.
> 
> If you think it s a waste of money then don t buy it.
> 
> ...


Cool product; made in the USA is a nice feature. Not to be a wiseguy, but does it fit the Harbor Freight version of the Sawzall? I made the mistake of waiting too long to buy one of these saws, and ended up buying one there, instead of one made in the US of A.


----------



## betterthanahandshake (Sep 20, 2014)

Ive tried about every saw on the market including the HF ones. I learned that those saws dont use a standard blade which was probably an oversight by their engineers. I bought it because it had a speed dial but then learned that it wouldnt accept my shaker attachment and promptly returned it. The "American" companies offering the speed control dial feature are Craftsman and Skil. However, the Craftsman unit doesnt go slow enough even on the slowest setting so thats why I endorse the Skil model 9206 corded unit. Its also very reasonably priced at $60.


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

It should work with any sawsall, same size as the standard blades…
I've used it for about 200 cans of insulation (I'm insulating the cores of my slump block house) and it works great…


----------



## betterthanahandshake (Sep 20, 2014)

Yea the foam cans are about the hardest to mix. I did a SIPS panel roof system that came with the 26oz cans and gun nozzle dispenser. Every sheet you lay down gets a healthy bead of perimeter foam and the MixKwik really saved the day. With the gun on the can I could shake it up every couple of sheets and keep it flowing nicely.


----------

